# Noob here, hi quick motor question



## w1ngzer0 (Apr 6, 2004)

what cars did the N/A CA series motors come in?


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

w1ngzer0 said:


> what cars did the N/A CA series motors come in?


CA20 200sx
CA18 16 1988(i Think) nissan pulsar NX


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

Nissan Serries 2 and 3 Australian built bluebird -- CA20-S (carbie) all RWD
Nissan Bluebird (jap) -- CA18E, CA20E, CA20-s, CA18-s, CA18ET (turbo)
Nissan R31 Pintara (Skyline) (aussie built) -- CA20E, RWD
Nissan Pintara FWD -- CA20E.... 
Nissan Pulsar EXA -- CA16DE, CA18DE, CA18DET, all FWD
Nissan S12 Silvia/Gazelle/200sx -- CA20E, CA18ET all RWD
Nissan S13 180SX/Silvia -- CA18DE, CA16DE, CA18DET 
Nissan R32 Skyline GX (japan only) -- CA18DE 

Well thats all I heard of.....any more that I don't know about, please add!


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

Nizmo, you forgot your hybrid beast.....



hey, w1ngzer0, nice of you to join us here on nissanforums. what took you so long?


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

yo, what engine does the 96 200sx SE have?


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

Sr20de....


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

megaseth said:


> hey, w1ngzer0, nice of you to join us here on nissanforums. what took you so long?



He's everywhere. He's even on az240sx.org


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

well, i knew he was on 240sxforums, but dang. im on 4 forums, and i dont visit two very often. just too many people to talk with.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

megaseth said:


> Sr20de....



thanks


----------



## zlr101 (Nov 17, 2003)

Loki said:


> thanks


a 96 200sx se has the ga16de 
se-r has sr20de unless i have gone crazy. hehe


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

oops, very true. disregard what i said. zlr101 is right.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

zlr101 said:


> a 96 200sx se has the ga16de
> se-r has sr20de unless i have gone crazy. hehe



all i know is that all the SE-R = SR20DE.......but my friends 93 200sx SE......he CLAIMS its an SR20, but i havent checked.


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

no, it's a ga16. only the SE-R had the SR20. even still, the best SR offered stateside is in the B13 SE-R.


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

megaseth said:


> Nizmo, you forgot your hybrid beast.....


Fine, START Sirius Sports 7, CA20DET-R, Twincharged Twin cam CA20

Happy


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

Nizmodore said:


> Fine, START Sirius Sports 7, CA20DET-R, Twincharged Twin cam CA20
> 
> Happy


hey, keep it down. we all know about your hybrid beasts. mine will be on that list someday soon


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

Loki said:


> all i know is that all the SE-R = SR20DE.......but my friends 93 200sx SE......he CLAIMS its an SR20, but i havent checked.


uh, 93? there wasnt a 200sx in 93? unless you meant the 96.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

megaseth said:


> uh, 93? there wasnt a 200sx in 93? unless you meant the 96.


my bad didnt know WTF i was thinking.....its 96 SE


----------



## acurahater (Mar 31, 2004)

Loki said:


> my bad didnt know WTF i was thinking.....its 96 SE


dont lie, you were o-w-n-e-d.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

acurahater said:


> dont lie, you were o-w-n-e-d.


 :cheers:


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

acurahater said:


> dont lie, you were o-w-n-e-d.


Your a fucking retard didnt you read the whole TRHEAD?! you would see that i mention TWICE it was a 96, till the third time i fucked up!

STUPID NOOBS dont read the whole THREAD (where have i seen that before?)


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

haha, look under his name. he got owned, mad owned.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

its lionel


----------



## haterOFhonda (Apr 12, 2004)

drift240sxdrag said:


> its lionel


who's lionel


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

Lionel Richie, duh


----------



## haterOFhonda (Apr 12, 2004)

megaseth said:


> Lionel Richie, duh


oh


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

haterOFhonda said:


> oh


 welcome back


----------



## haterOFhonda (Apr 12, 2004)

if they dont ban me, ill start being productive :thumbup: i help a guy earlier. does that count for anything?


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

haterOFhonda said:


> if they dont ban me, ill start being productive :thumbup: i help a guy earlier. does that count for anything?



LOL!!!!!!! your back! :cheers:


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

good job! did u figure that out all on ur own?


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Nizmodore you damn fool!  CA18DE never came in 180sx, 180 never got an NA engine until 1995+
easy mistake


----------



## haterOFhonda (Apr 12, 2004)

nizmodore owned. anyways yes im back. i wonder if ill get my hondahater name back, i like that one better.


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

HaHa you always want the name that got banned... but dont mess up for the third time...


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i think it was a 24 hour ban by scott it should be back now.


----------



## haterOFhonda (Apr 12, 2004)

drift240sxdrag said:


> i think it was a 24 hour ban by scott it should be back now.


tried, it's not


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

too bad you got pwned.


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

i thought they banned the IP addresses when they ban people? how do you keep makin these damn names


----------



## JeffForSale (Jun 12, 2003)

newbacca said:


> Join Date: Apr 2003
> Location: spring hill florida
> Car: 90 Fastback
> Posts: 436


Shut up newb. You just aren't smart enough to learn how to use a proxy.


----------



## haterOFhonda (Apr 12, 2004)

Kelso said:


> i thought they banned the IP addresses when they ban people? how do you keep makin these damn names


im unstoppable. and lol jeff.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

you'll be unstoppable until they ban your IP and not your retarded names.


----------



## haterOFhonda (Apr 12, 2004)

chimmike said:


> you'll be unstoppable until they ban your IP and not your retarded names.


yes i know, i look at it as a second chance, however i would like my 'hondahater' name back. is that possible?


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

haterOFhonda said:


> yes i know, i look at it as a second chance, however i would like my 'hondahater' name back. is that possible?


well......drifft and Vspec got there's back......why not you?
just do as they did........get on your knees :fluffy: LOL J/K


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

haterOFhonda said:


> yes i know, i look at it as a second chance, however i would like my 'hondahater' name back. is that possible?


I want a promise ON YOUR HONOR that you will be a valuable, positive, contributing member of NF. One more wise-ass remark, uncalled for negative comment (and I'll be the judge of that), or "you are owned", and you're history.

This is one more chance than you deserve in the eyes of the other mods. Please don't let me down, I've spoken up for you twice now.

Lew


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

Good man :thumbup:


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

lews doin a good job here

jeff wtf is up with you shut the fuck up newb


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

lol calling him a newb just makes you look bad... everyone sees that he's owning you. :jump:


----------



## JeffForSale (Jun 12, 2003)

> jeff wtf is up with you shut the fuck up newb


that all u got newb?!
hahahah plz.... go back to school and think up something better. i'll wait. :newbie:


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

everyone is so quick to use NEWB.... I wonder if its in the dictionary yet?


----------



## JeffForSale (Jun 12, 2003)

didn't find anything on the word "newb" but i did find this.



> *Kelso*
> n. Slang
> One that is new to something, especially a novice at using computer technology, the Internet, and life.


 :cheers:


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

JeffForSale said:


> Shut up newb. You just aren't smart enough to learn how to use a proxy.





JeffForSale said:


> that all u got newb?!
> hahahah plz.... go back to school and think up something better. i'll wait.





JeffForSale said:


> didn't find anything on the word "newb" but i did find this.


You're starting to piss me off. You contribute nothing, drop in to flame, and say nothing intelligent.

If all you want to do is upset people, find another forum. You're not long for this one.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

your singling him out =/
this is like what all of us do.
i guess he's getting more attention cuz he's better at it then us.


----------



## haterOFhonda (Apr 12, 2004)

lshadoff said:


> I want a promise ON YOUR HONOR that you will be a valuable, positive, contributing member of NF. One more wise-ass remark, uncalled for negative comment (and I'll be the judge of that), or "you are owned", and you're history.
> 
> This is one more chance than you deserve in the eyes of the other mods. Please don't let me down, I've spoken up for you twice now.
> 
> Lew


those who have at least 200 post or more, im allowed to say 'you are owned', ill leave the noobs alone and help them out. deal?


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

haterOFhonda said:


> those who have at least 200 post or more, im allowed to say 'you are owned', ill leave the noobs alone and help them out. deal?


No deal. If you can't promise to do what I asked, so be it.


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

drift240sxdrag said:


> your singling him out =/
> this is like what all of us do.
> i guess he's getting more attention cuz he's better at it then us.


Perhaps you'd like to be next??


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

hes not owning shit. i dont even understand why he said anything in the first place. somebody said they ban your IP address on nissanforums so i was making a logical statement

sorry im not a computer nerd and i dont even care wtf a proxy is
so you could say i dont know shit about computer technology but it doesnt matter, id rather have fun than learn about a computer. im not new at the internet at all. you could say im new at life cause 16 but im probably smarter than your dumbass....what kind of idiot would support bush after all the shit hes done...oh wait, i know of one...

btw, you technically are the newb since ive been here much longer and have way more posts so your using the word incorrectly, newb


----------



## haterOFhonda (Apr 12, 2004)

lshadoff said:


> No deal. If you can't promise to do what I asked, so be it.


no deal then, it all good. :hal:


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

is that a threat? 

alright heres the deal. a lot of us don't like you. at all. We have a mod BlueBOB (Chris) although he hasn't been on lately, he will. now you can go off and ban us, but then you will have nothing to read. admitt it, you enjoy coming here and reading these threads. EVERYONE does. i admit this and was talking to chris and some of the threads would have been locked even if he was still here. but you lock threads with the slightest hint of "spam" or "flaming". this is how this section of the NF works... this is how most forums work. but hey, if you want me to join jeff so be it. 

*i pledge allegence to chris. no one else.*


----------



## JeffForSale (Jun 12, 2003)

Kelso said:


> hes not owning shit. i dont even understand why he said anything in the first place. somebody said they ban your IP address on nissanforums so i was making a logical statement
> 
> sorry im not a computer nerd and i dont even care wtf a proxy is
> so you could say i dont know shit about computer technology but it doesnt matter, id rather have fun than learn about a computer. im not new at the internet at all. you could say im new at life cause 16 but im probably smarter than your dumbass....what kind of idiot would support bush after all the shit hes done...oh wait, i know of one...
> ...


All you do around here is get owned. What kind of dumbass pussyshit would support the hyprocrite named Kerry? Oh wait, I know of a few...they're newbs too.


drift240sxdrag said:


> is that a threat?
> 
> alright heres the deal. a lot of us don't like you. at all. We have a mod BlueBOB (Chris) although he hasn't been on lately, he will. now you can go off and ban us, but then you will have nothing to read. admitt it, you enjoy coming here and reading these threads. EVERYONE does. i admit this and was talking to chris and some of the threads would have been locked even if he was still here. but you lock threads with the slightest hint of "spam" or "flaming". this is how this section of the NF works... this is how most forums work. but hey, if you want me to join jeff so be it.
> 
> *i pledge allegence to chris. no one else.*


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

if you ban kevin, you have to ban me too!!!


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

drift240sxdrag said:


> is that a threat?


Yes!


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

JeffForSale is banned


----------



## haterOFhonda (Apr 12, 2004)

lshadoff said:


> Yes!


hahaha how threatening. this thread is goin nowhere. nothing but ibtl's.


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

vsp3c said:


> if you ban kevin, you have to ban me too!!!


I don't plan to ban him. He wanted his old name back, and I put conditions on reinstating it. He refused. No big deal.

If he f***s up again, he's banned. If you want to be banned with him then, I'm glad to oblige.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

lshadoff said:


> JeffForSale is banned


 i'm waiting... bitch.


*i pledge allegence to chris. no one else.*


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

haterOFhonda said:


> hahaha how threatening. this thread is goin nowhere. nothing but ibtl's.


You're right. The thread is closed.


----------

